# Scirocco from Lebanon



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am new here, I thought I'd share few pics of my car, 2010 Scirocco 2.0TSI 

Full ABT Kit


















ABT Diffuser + quad exhaust









OEM downpipe









OEM downpipe removed









APR dp









APR dp installed









APR intake









APR stage 2 intake installed









few decals on the side


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Forge motorsport aluminum boost pipes









OEM boost pipes removed and noise pipe deleted









boost pipes installed


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

team dynamics 18x9 prorace 1.2, matte black, et35









Team dynamics prorace 1.2 18x9" et35 matte black installed.
car still needs to be lowered.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

VWR Springs









rear springs, before and after









front springs, before and after


















25mm drop









20-25mm drop









8cm clearance


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

APR K04


















THS Intercooler


----------



## NaTiVeGLI (May 2, 2012)

looks sick man i want one so bad!!!!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

NaTiVeGLI said:


> looks sick man i want one so bad!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am now APR Dealer in Lebanon 


APR Direct Port Programming Cable


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

R8 coil pack









PFR7B Double Platinum (4853) (specifically gapped at 0.028”)


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

K04 Installation









Intercooler Installed









R8 ignition coils









After Installation









Remapping with 4 programs


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

TOYOs
245 front
235 rear


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

OEM Spoilers
Regular Scirocco vs Scirocco R


----------



## zyeffur (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, love what you did to your Roc.

I have a quick question for you. If an aftermarket coilover were to be fitted onto the car, does the DCC (factory suspension setup that allows you to choose from comfort, standard and sport) still work?


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey thanks,

the DCC will not work with aftermarket coilovers. Most of the suspensions are adjustable manually.


----------



## zyeffur (Sep 16, 2012)

Can I get the DCC function back if I were to have the OEM suspension refitted?


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

sure


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

OEM Spoiler removed









R Spoiler Installed


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rev.D DV vs old one


----------



## dawookiee15 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet, this makes me wish they sold it in the US. The ABT kit is a bit much for me but it still looks sick. How do you like the VWR springs?


----------



## zyeffur (Sep 16, 2012)

I assume your wheels are not spaced out? 

You didn't mention it in your thread but be good to confirm. 

Cheers buddy! Looking good so far.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

dawookiee15 said:


> Sweet, this makes me wish they sold it in the US. The ABT kit is a bit much for me but it still looks sick. How do you like the VWR springs?


since the ABT kit is too low, i couldn't go lower, so VWR springs was the choice. it looks great now and not too low to hit road bumps, and for comfortability they feel like the stock ones except a bit more sharp/stiff in cornering


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

zyeffur said:


> I assume your wheels are not spaced out?
> 
> You didn't mention it in your thread but be good to confirm.
> 
> Cheers buddy! Looking good so far.


hey bro 
nope, the wheels are not spaced. I got team dynamics 18x9" so 1" wider than stock with ET35 compared to stock ET41. so these are 18.5 mm pushed out than stock ones, they fit perfectly.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice Rocco!!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

CoolingMist Progressive Water methanol controller with boost and duty cycle display


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Raizin (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply beautiful. Wish they had these in america.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

EuroSpec 356mm brake kit


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, great job! Thats one sick car!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Your car "makes the brain fly". Translate that to arabic! 

Sending you a PM


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, more to come


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> Thanks guys, more to come


Nice! Whats next?!

Gotta talk to you abt ur ko4 setup


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

still have to get the water meth pump, tank, and accessories.
I also got a catch can and a PCV block off plate. waiting them to arrive.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Ugh so nice! 
Want one so bad!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Intake filled with oil from the PCV 










Solution 
IE PCV plate 









IE boost cap instead of the 42dd boost tap


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

conceptual polymer catch can









some hoses


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

oil leak from carbonio stage 2 intake 









installation starts









OEM setup









OEM PCV vs IE PCV plate









IE PCV Plate installed









Conceptual polymer catch can installed









new setup


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Total quartz 9000 5w40 engine oil + OEM DSG fluid + DSG filter









changing engine oil









DSG filter installed.










DSG fluid and filter change took me 40 mins and I had primitive tools, a hose and a funnel. 

Thanks for the DIYs


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

EGO on board Wifi HD cam


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mahmoud....When you visiting Mi?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

You have a very beautiful car sir! Thank to Kareem for telling me about this beautiful car.:beer: :wave:


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rico.

Kareem, I really want to, maybe at the end of summer


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mahmoud do u have a source for brushed aluminum side mirror covers. I'm looking for full replacements, not the cheap 3m stick on plastics. You may have some European contacts.

Here's what I'm looking for....


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

not really. try to paint them at some professional paint shop. he shall provide the exact aluminum color. My friend did it on his Audi TT and it looks great.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> not really. try to paint them at some professional paint shop. he shall provide the exact aluminum color. My friend did it on his Audi TT and it looks great.


Thx for the suggestion!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

55000 km,  time for some engine cleaning.

Couldn't find seafoam, so I got STP multipurpose motor treatment .

I search the net and coudln't find anyone using STP on a 2.0T VW or at least using it directly at the engine and not at the fuel tank.

so anyways, I may be the first person to post this using STP.

I used my boost gauge vacuum hose, which is a good idea instead of removing the intake sensor.










filled the 3/4 of the cup with STP liquid










and started the process 










i was surprised to see also smoke in the engine bay, maybe i have a downpipe leak










as recommended, i shut down the car for 5 mins, started again, rev'd a bit. took it for some hard driving. I got an "EPC" code and engine seemed like misfiring or something.

I shut off the car again, re-started. code disappeared. rev'd a bit more this time. then drove again until the white smoke was gone. 

car felt great


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

since the forge aluminum discharge pipe is not compatible with the K04, I got the Neuspeed hi flow discharge pipe


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neuspeed light weight power pulley


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neuspeed torque arm insert


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice parts bro!!! I wish i could see ir car in person! 

Do you instal everything urself?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice additions to an already awesome car. I am a huge supporter of all things Neuspeed, and slowly converting Kareem too. 

You are going to love the parts, and especially the pulley. It will make your AC about 10% weaker, but you will feel a significant difference in acceleration, especially from a dead stop. The torque arm insert will give you some slight vibrations when you are in reverse, and when rolling from a dead stop, but it definitely helps the car shift smoother. I don't have a K04 yet, but I do have their K03 discharge pipe, and I love it. 

Happy modding, and enjoy the new goodies. :wave:


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Nice parts bro!!! I wish i could see ir car in person!
> 
> Do you instal everything urself?


Thanks bro. Yes I do install all the parts myself. I have basic garage tools in my house, but it is all I need


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Nice additions to an already awesome car. I am a huge supporter of all things Neuspeed, and slowly converting Kareem too.
> 
> You are going to love the parts, and especially the pulley. It will make your AC about 10% weaker, but you will feel a significant difference in acceleration, especially from a dead stop. The torque arm insert will give you some slight vibrations when you are in reverse, and when rolling from a dead stop, but it definitely helps the car shift smoother. I don't have a K04 yet, but I do have their K03 discharge pipe, and I love it.
> 
> Happy modding, and enjoy the new goodies. :wave:


Thanks Rico.
I was afraid to get the pulley at first because I read something about it being a harmonic balancer and causes issues in the alternator. But, then I saw the one my friend has and it has been there for sometime with no issues. so I got one as well  , I hope it makes a difference. I think being on K04, maybe it is hard to be noticed.
I don't care for the AC being weaker as I rarely use it here lol.
I will choose performance over comfort anyday. so i dont care also for the vibrations the torque arm insert gona bring as long as it will shift smoother 
for the discharge pipe, i am removing the forge one, because it is sh*t. it doesn't fit on a K04 and i had it custom fitted, but the clamps are always slipping. so got over the headache and bought the Neuspeed one.
I'm gona install the parts by next week. hope the results are good


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mahmoud......I don't need to tell you, but as always...GREAT WORK!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Mahmoud......I don't need to tell you, but as always...GREAT WORK!


Thanks Kareem. I appreciate it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> Thanks Kareem. I appreciate it


No need to thank me brother ....I'm just pointing out the simple facts... Your car and work are an inspiration to many dub lovers!!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kareem,

Reference to your below post



KOWCC said:


> Mahmoud do u have a source for brushed aluminum side mirror covers. I'm looking for full replacements, not the cheap 3m stick on plastics. You may have some European contacts.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for....


I was looking the other day on the net and came across these:

http://dectane-tuning.com/index.php?detalii=4979071

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, i have seen those, however they are plastic. I'm looking for real aluminum ones.....

Thanks for keeping me in mind!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

a new keychain


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I installed the Neuspeed discharge pipe and the transmission arm insert. Very happy with the results. shifting is smoother.

Didn't install the pulley yet, hopefully this week


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

just got this, 










things are getting really serious


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

started today by installing the tap on the tank and the float sensor


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

removed the factory pump support and installed a custom one 










fixed the pump with a screw at the top of the support. 
tho it was rigid enough, I added 2 plastic ties to insure there is no movement


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

solenoid valve fixed with 2 plastic ties under the battery casing support


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

there was 2 un-used screws for the OEM air box. I figured I can use them to support the tank. 










I fabricated 2 metal supports accordingly 










tank fixed in place 










the complete system 










I still have the wiring connections and fixing the nozzle in the throttle body pipe


----------



## Eikido (Feb 22, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! 
I didn't want this thread to end, keep posting them!!!!! 

I have a blue GT here in Sweden!!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Eikido said:


> Absolutely amazing!
> I didn't want this thread to end, keep posting them!!!!!
> 
> I have a blue GT here in Sweden!!


 Thanks bro. 
will keep on posting pics


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have installed the pulley today, and fixed an oil leak under the engine. 

I felt a slight better response in accelerating. car felt smoother.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

finishes wiring the water meth kit today. this is a 2 switch connector. one for the pump and one for the solenoid. I can turn the system off when running of the 98 RON file.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

with the cooling mist controller, i tested the injection from minimum flow to maximum flow


----------



## Eikido (Feb 22, 2008)

Where was the oil leak coming from?


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Eikido said:


> Where was the oil leak coming from?


 turbo cooling lines. I changed the seals


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

nozzle fixed to the throttle body hose 










it was a hell of a job to squeeze in the nozzle, washer, and nut.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job man, so neat!!! You are going to love it!


----------



## FRA-ADB-RDU (Aug 14, 2013)

Boost101 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here, I thought I'd share few pics of my car, 2010 Scirocco 2.0TSI
> 
> Full ABT Kit


 Looks great! I would buy one immediately if only they sold it in the US


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Great job man, so neat!!! You are going to love it!


 Thanks bro. I will test it in the weekend and post some figures


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Patiently waiting


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have adjusted the water/methanol injection: 
start at 0.75 bar
full at 1.2 bar

I did about 4 runs only. I didn't have enough liquid. Drag racing showed 2 to 3 cars difference than without W/M.

Below is a graph showing the air intake temps with and without W/M.

Testing was done at noon. weather temp was about 35 degrees C. extremely hot and humid.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Air to fuel Ratio


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

some pics


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> some pics


Stunning pics my man!!! Nothing like the home country


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

time for some visual changes 

front bumper removed, to be painted



















mirror caps removed










continue all the way and the front frame removed


















forge boost pipe removed, and methanol port is welded this time (hose adapter is a bad idea or at least if the hose is not rigid enough, mine popped out)









boost pipe and methanol nozzle assembled and fixed


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I love it, Sir!!! :beer:

What kind of meth are you running? Are you on 100 APR file and MEth? what fuel are you using?


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I love it, Sir!!! :beer:
> 
> What kind of meth are you running? Are you on 100 APR file and MEth? what fuel are you using?


thanks 

I am running DO kit with cooling mist progressive controller.
nozzle is DO5 375 ml/min
start is at 0.9 bar
full is at 1.2 bar
fuel is 98 RON
running APR 100 octane file (104 RON)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> thanks
> 
> I am running DO kit with cooling mist progressive controller.
> nozzle is DO5 375 ml/min
> ...


DO? nice thats waht i was suggested.... so im on 93 in the US, i cld do meth and run 100 file? 
Whr did you install tank for meth? 
Im thnkn of switching to UNItronics thou ))


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> DO? nice thats waht i was suggested.... so im on 93 in the US, i cld do meth and run 100 file?
> Whr did you install tank for meth?
> Im thnkn of switching to UNItronics thou ))


DO = DevilsOwn

check the previous pages of this thread, u will find the details of my meth installation.

93 octane in the US = 98 RON , so it is the same as I am running

and yes of course u can go meth and run the 100 file, but u need the proper nozzle and the proper calibrations

APR is running fine for me, I never thought on switching to anything else rly.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Boost101 said:


> DO = DevilsOwn
> 
> check the previous pages of this thread, u will find the details of my meth installation.
> 
> ...


Cool man, im going to look whn home, cz most pages/picts are blocked at work lol


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

mirror caps painted in gloss black, just like the R


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

front bumper freshly painted. added few black colors bit to it









dectane parking LEDS - smoked









dectanes installed with the extra resistor to avoid the warning signal









testing before bumper install


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

bumper installed and it is time for some washing









all clean and ready to roll


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

pics of the dectanes


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing less than STUNNING!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dope!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks guys.

stay tuned. Major visual changes next week


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

That car looks so mean!! .. 
:beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> That car looks so mean!! ..
> :beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Carbon fiber vented hood


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

after installation


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

some morning cruise


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sick as always!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Can not view video! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

fixed


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

adjusted the hoses of the catch can for a cleaner look


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------

